# Scottish Bible?



## bill c. (Apr 16, 2005)

I was reading one of the letters of Samule Rutherford and he was objecting to the kirk using King James' Psalms. I took this to be a reference to the KJV. What translation did the Scottish church use? Is it simply that the Psalter is different? If so is there anywhere I could get a copy of the Scottish Psalter to compare to the KJV?

bill c.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what Rutherford's objection was about precisely (it may be dependent on when he wrote that particular letter). I'd like to hear more about that. However, if you are interested in obtaining a copy of the 1650 Scottish Psalter, which is the one authorized by the Westminster Assembly and the Church of Scotland, you can access it online here and you can buy a copy at the Trinitarian Bible Society. This link provides a history of the Scottish Psalter.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------

